# Guru Gobind Singh Ji Says - 2



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 17, 2004)

Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki fateh.



Here are 52 sayings or bachans attributed to Guru Gobind Singh ji...

Taken from the Book in PUNJABI: 






Book name is PSP-054 Kalgidhar Ji De 52 Bachan 



1) Dharam di Kirat karni - Earn by honest means. 

2) Daswand dena - Give one tenth of your EARNINGS 

3) Gurbani kantth karni - Memorize Gurbani. 

4) Amrit Vaelae utthna - Wake up  FOR Amrit Vela (before dawn). 

5) Sikh sewak di sewa ruchi naal karni - Serve the Sikh (SANGAT) with devotion. 

6) Gurbani dae arth Sikh vidhvana tuo parrhnae- Learn the meanings of Gurbani from Sikh Scholars. 

7) Punj Kakaar di Rehat drirh kar rukhni - Follow the discipline of the 5 K's strictly. 

Shabad da abhihas karna - Practice Shabad Gurbani in life. 

9) Sat-Saroop Satgur da dhian dharna - Concentrate on the True Guru (God). 

10)Guru Granth Sahib Ji noo Guru mananaa - Accept the Guru Granth Sahib as Guru. 

11)Kaarjaan dae arambh vich ardaas karni - At the beginning of a task, do ardaas. 

12)Jaman, maran, ja viah mokae Jup da paatth kar tihaaval (Karaah Parsaad) kar anand sahib dia punj paurian, ardaas, pratham punj pyaariaan atae hazoori granthi noo vartaa kae oprunth sangat noo vartaaouna - At birth, death, or marriage ceremonies, do Japji Sahib, make Karaah Parshaad, do five stanzas of anand sahib, do ardaas, and then distribute Karaah Parshaad to the Panj Pyare, the Granthi, and then to the sangat. 

13)Jad tak Karaah Parshaad Parshaad vartadaa rahae sadh sangat addol batthee rahae - Until Karaah Parshaad is completely distributed, the Sangat should remain SEATED. 

14)Anand Viah bina grahist nahi karna - Do not start married life without Anand Karaj (Sikh ceremony of marriage). 

15)Par-Istri, Ma-Bhain, Dhi-Bhain, kar jaanani. Par Istri da sang nahi karna - Recognize all other women other than your wife as mothers and sisters./Daughters Do not engage in Extra-marital behavior with any other than your legally wedded spouse.. 

16)Istri da mooh nahi fitkaarnaa - Do not be RUDE/INSULT/and otherwise cause shame to your wife/any woman by REBUKING her OPENLY to her face. That is TREAT your wife/all women with HONOUR.

17)Jagat-jootth tambaaku bikhiaa da tiaag karna - Abandon the worldly, false tobacco-poison. 

18)Rehatvaan atae naam jupan vaalae gursikhaa di sangat karni - Keep the company of Sikhs who follow the Rehat and meditate on the Name (of God). 

19)Kum karan vich daridar nahi karna - Dont't be lazy . 

20)Gurbani di katha tae keertan roaz sunanaa atae karna - Listen and do kirtan and Gurbani discourses daily. 

21)Kisae di ninda, chugali, atae eirkha nahi karni - Do not engage in slander, gossip or spite anyone. 

22)Dhan, jawaani, tae kul-jaat da abhiman nahi karnaa (Nanak daadak tahe duae goath. Saak guru sikhan sang hoath) - Do not take pride in wealth, youth and caste. ( LOSE  BOTH CASTES..Mother and Father's .  MARRY your sons and daughters among SIKHS ONLY. 

23)Mat uchi tae suchi rakhni - Keep the Mental faculties and reasoning/ discipline high and pure. 

24)Shubh karman tao kadae naa ttarnaa - Do not refrain from doing Righteous deeds. 

25)Budh bal da daataa vaheguroo noo jaananaa - Recognize God as the giver of intellect and strength. 

26)Sugandh (kasam sahu) dae kar itbaar janaaoun vaalae tae yakeen nahi karna - Do not believe a person who SWEARS  on the NAME of GOD to win your TRUST.




27)Sutantar Vicharna. Raaj Kaaj dian kamaan tae doosrae mutaa dia purshaan noo huk nahi daenaa - KEEP an Independent MIND...Dont let others "rule" your mind. In Official affairs of government, do not give people of other religions authority/power to over-rule you.

28)Raajniti parhni - Study politics. 

29)Dushman naal saam, daam, bhaed, aadiak, upaa vartnae - When dealing with an enemy use all available weapons of STRATEGY - mental and physical


30)Shaster vidyaa atae ghorhae di savaari da abhiaas karna - Practice the knowledge of weaponry and horse riding. 

31)Doosrae mataa dae pustak, vidyaa parhni. Pur bhrosaa drirh Gurbani, Akal Purakh tae karnaa - Study the books and knowledge of other faiths. But keep trust in Gurbani and Akal Purukh ONLY. 

32)Gurupdaesaa noo dhaaran karna - APPLY the teachings of the Guru to your daily life.

33)Raheraas da paath kar kharae ho kae ardaas karni - After Rehras Paatth, do Ardaas standing up. 

34)Saun valae sohila atae 'paun guru pani pita...' salok parhna - Recite Sohila and 'paun guru pani pita...' stanza before going to sleep. 

35)Dastaar bina nahi rehnaa - Wear a turban at all times. 

36)Singha da adha naam nahi bulauna - Do not call a Singh by half of their name (nickname/or dropping the SINGH.

37)Sharaab nai saevani - Do not partake of alcoholic drinks. 

38)Sir munae noo kanaiaa nahi daeni. Uos ghar daevni jithae Akal Purukh di sikhi ha, jo karzaai naa hovae, bhalae subhaa da hovae, bibaeki atae gyanvaan hovae - Do not given a daughter's hand to a clean shaven. Give her hand in a house where God's Sikhi exists, where the household is not in debt, is of a good nature, is disciplined and knowledgable. 

39)Subh kaaraj Gurbani anusaar karnae - Do all work in accordance with Gurbani. 

40)Chugali kar kisae da kam nahi vigaarnaa - Do not ruin someone's work/REPUTATION by gossip. 

41)Kaurha bachan nahi kahinaa - Do not utter bitter statements. 

42)Darshan yaatraa gurdwaaraa di hi karni - Make pilgrimages to Gurudwaras only. 

43)Bachan karkae paalnaa - Fulfill all promises that are made. 

44)Pardaesi, lorvaan, dukhi, apung manukh di yataahshkat sewa karni - Do as much sewa as you can for foreigners, the needy , the troubled and the HANDICAPPED.

45)Putari da dhan bikh jananaa - Recognize the property of a daughter as poison...DONT live off your daughter's earnings/ sell your daughter/profit from your daughter

46)Dikhaawae da Sikh nahi bananaa - Do not become an outward show-off Sikh. 

47)Sikhi kesaa-suaasa sang nibhaaouni - Live as a Keshadhari Sikh until DEATH.

48)Chori, yaari, tthugi, dhokaa, dagaa bahi karnaa - Do not engage in theft, gangs-warfare ( dacoity), fraud, and falsehood. 

49)Sikh da itbaar karna - TRUST a Sikh. 

50)Jhutthi gavaahi nahi daeni - Do not give false testimony. 

51)Dhroh nahi karnaa - Do not cheat. 

52)Langar-Parshaad ik ras vartaaunaa - Distribute Langar and Karaah Parshaad with equality.



Jarnail Singh


----------



## Bhai Harbans Lal (Feb 21, 2005)

Please post the original sources of these sayings. You gave a book reference but from where did the author of that book get this information? I like to have the original citation from Guru ji's writings or from some one who originally had the knowledge of these sayings.
 Thank you,


----------



## Arvind (Feb 21, 2005)

I have come across what Gyani ji has posted as a post on some other forum too. Not sure abt the source though. Yes, me too all ears to learn more about the original source.

Thanks.


----------

